# More Than 1,000 New Species Found in Mekong



## News Bot (Dec 17, 2008)

*Published:* 16-Dec-08 02:00 AM
*Source:* Discovery News
*Author:* AFP

From snakes to giant spiders, hundreds of species are found in the Mekong region.

*Read More...*


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 17, 2008)

Cool!

I love the Pitviper!


----------



## RIXI (Dec 17, 2008)

and a Millipede that oozes cyanide.... cool!


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow, from the look of that viper, you can see where the influence for dragon imagery throughout asia comes from!


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll have a pr of the big spiders and a few rats for them to eat


----------



## Colin (Dec 17, 2008)

> A rat thought to have become extinct 11 million years ago



they sound good to feed to scrubbies


----------



## sigridshurte (Dec 17, 2008)

how cool, have they got anymore pictures of the animals


----------



## XKiller (Dec 17, 2008)

that viper is extremley nuts i want one


----------



## Camo (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah i reckon. That pit viper is a very attractive snake.


----------



## Emzie (Dec 17, 2008)

thats an angry looking snake


----------



## Mavrick (Dec 17, 2008)

Having lived right on the Mekong river in Lao and Thailand, let me just say for every species they find, another ten are eaten to extinction by local populations. The crickets are scared the sing at night over there! I tip my hat to species still being found for their ability to live in remote regions!


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 17, 2008)

Mavrick said:


> Having lived right on the Mekong river in Lao and Thailand, let me just say for every species they find, another ten are eaten to extinction by local populations. The crickets are scared the sing at night over there! I tip my hat to species still being found for their ability to live in remote regions!


 
Lucky bugger living over there , and hey peoples gotta eat


----------



## Mavrick (Dec 17, 2008)

I had no choice but to live there, I hated every second of it. As for eating, I find beating a dog to death with a rock to add with the rice for dinner a little much. I have never seen a more food orientated culture.


----------



## Kurama (Dec 17, 2008)

Perhaps you were a little harsh on the old Mekong. 
Its a wonderful place.


----------



## Mavrick (Dec 17, 2008)

Each their own. I always say to those who wonder, that it's one thing to visit a place, another to live there for years. It's all getting off topic anyways, the species found are amazing looking and I think it's great that we're still finding them in this day and age.


----------



## domdom22 (Dec 18, 2008)

OMG that viper has 2 b one of the coolest snakes ive ever seen!!!
its colours kick the gtps *** lol


----------



## N0MAD (Jan 2, 2009)

I heard they found a Spider as big as a dinnerplate (30cm)...another one which can jump as high (Far?)as four meters!!


----------

